# Rooting?



## kisala9906 (Sep 4, 2011)

I have seen several articles today about rooting your kindle fire but what does that mean ? Should you do it ?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

*I* wouldn't do it. . .but I'm sure many will.

Even without 'rooting' -- which is basically taking it back to it's original state and removing Amazon's cosmetic and other tweaks -- you can potentially load apps from other App stores. There's a setting under 'device' that will allow installation of applications from unknown sources. Default is "off" but if you turn it on you can load things from elsewhere. No guarantee they'll all work, but some will. People have already mentioned that they've been able to load the Nook for Android App on it. _That_ strikes me as akin to carrying coals to Newcastle, but, whatever floats your boat!


----------



## kisala9906 (Sep 4, 2011)

Ah ok Ty for explaining that to me


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

There is absolutely no reason for rooting.  And no one can tell me otherwise.  Amazon built this so that it is smooth working and you can enjoy content.  & yes you can get other content and apps from other areas without having to root.


----------



## kisala9906 (Sep 4, 2011)

monkeyluis said:


> There is absolutely no reason for rooting. And no one can tell me otherwise. Amazon built this so that it is smooth working and you can enjoy content. & yes you can get other content and apps from other areas without having to root.


I had just never heard the term before so I was confused


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

kisala9906 said:


> I had just never heard the term before so I was confused


No problem.


----------

